# urine catherter



## daniel (Dec 23, 2008)

If you got a charge ticket with no notes.


Physician states that a In & Out cath was done.

Dx is Dysuria 788.1


which cpt code would you use.

I found the range of 

51700- bladder irrigation,simple,lavage and/or instillation

51701-insertion of non-indwelling bladder catheter (eg, straight catheterization for residual urine)

51702-insertion of temporary indwelling bladder catheter;simple (eg foley)

51703-complicated (eg, altered anatomy, fractured catherter/balloon.


any help
thank you


respectfully
daniel,cpc


----------



## jdrueppel (Dec 23, 2008)

My opinion 51701 but I would hope there is better documentation of the procedure (i.e. placed with or without difficulty/measurement of return from the catheter and catheter removed with or without complications).

Julie , CPC


----------

